# Installation distribution Linux



## Easylife (27 Janvier 2007)

Salut !

Récent switcher (iMac Intel core2duo 24"), je souhaite continuer d'utiliser Linux (avec Ubuntu ou Fedora). À l'installation, mon clavier ne fonctionne pas, ce qui est rédhibitoire avec Ubuntu alternate ou Fedora. Seul Ubuntu desktop fonctionne car un compte à rebours lance automatiquement l'installation.

Quelques tutos plus ou moins clairs et présentant des méthodes différentes ont été publiés sur la toile. Si vous utilisez Linux (notamment sous Mac Intel), comment avez-vous procédé ?


Merci pour vos réponses,
-- Olivier

N.B. : ça reste encore incroyablement compliqué d'installer Linux sur un Mac, du moins en dual boot !


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2007)

Mac OSX ne te suffit pas ?


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2007)

Je ne saurais trop conseiller aux aventureux explorateurs de tenter _d'abord_ une installation comme machine virtuelle (dans Parallels Workstation, par exemple) avant que de s'amuser sur leur Mac.
Les machines virtuelles, c'est rudement bien et surtout beaucoup moins risqu&#233; que traficoter son disque dur avec tel ou tel gestionnaire de disque.
Ou alors, virer Mac OS X et passer sous Linux


----------



## ericb2 (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout en suivant ce sujet qui m'intéresse, je cherche à savoir si c'est possible d'installer Linux seul sur un Mac Intel ?

J'attends une machine pour faire l'install (  juste une expérience).

C'est dommage de ne pouvoir installer Linux *que* si Mac OS X est installé ?


----------



## Easylife (28 Janvier 2007)

[Bompi] En effet, tester en premier lieu une distrib gr&#226;ce &#224; la virtualisation est probalement une bonne option. D'autant qu'utiliser les deux OS simultan&#233;ment est assur&#233;ment un avantage consid&#233;rable. Je vais m'y atteler.

[ericb2] Le multiboot est possible avec les Mac sauf que c'est encore un peu compliqu&#233;. Et Linux n'a pas besoin d'&#234;tre seul sur le disque ! Refit est &#224; ce propos un utilitaire bien pratique mais ne suffit pas &#224; r&#233;soudre tous les probl&#232;mes.

[ntx] Clairement non ! La r&#233;ciproque est vraie bien entendu, sinon je n'aurais pas switch&#233;. La sph&#232;re Open Source produit des logiciels tr&#232;s utiles :
- Grip / Parano&#239;a
- Bluefish (utilisable via Fink)
- Amarok (qui g&#232;re l'importation automatique des jacquettes contenues dans les dossiers, une fonctionnalit&#233; qui manque cruellement &#224; iTunes)
- Scribus
- OOo (bient&#244;t dot&#233; d'une interface Aqua)
- GIMP
Lorsque le portage des logiciels libres pourra se faire de mani&#232;re simple et optimale (avec une installation via une interface de type apt-get / Synaptic), les utilisateurs de Mac y gagneront beaucoup.

-- Olivier


----------



## ntx (28 Janvier 2007)

Easylife a dit:


> [Bompi]
> - Bluefish (utilisable via Fink)


O&#249; est donc le probl&#232;me ?


> - Scribus


Il est aussi sur Fink


> - OOo (bient&#244;t dot&#233; d'une interface Aqua)
> - GIMP


Il existe d&#233;j&#224; des version Mac OSX de ces deux logiciels, sans compter les d&#233;riv&#233;s "aquaifi&#233;s" comme NeoOffice et un dont je ne sais plus le nom pour Gimp.

Pour tes pochettes iTunes sait les r&#233;cup&#233;rer moyennant l'inscription au Store, sinon il existe un widget qui fait cela.

PS : amarok est aussi sur Fink.


----------



## Easylife (28 Janvier 2007)

L'utilisation de logiciels compilés via Fink n'est pas optimale (X11, raccourcis clavier « d'origine », interface). Ils sont donc moins agréables à utiliser que sous Linux. Et comme on s'habitue facilement au confort sous Mac, cela devient vite usant .
Quant à l'importation automatique des jaquettes, je n'ai pas encore trouvé mon bonheur. J'ai pris l'habitude d'enregistrer la jaquette dans le répertoire de l'album lors de chaque extraction/compression. Je cherche donc un addon qui importe automatiquement la pochette en même temps que les mp3. Ça m'éviterait de faire l'opération manuellement pour 400 albums...

J'ai sinon testé Parallels Desktop (et non Workstation qui est dédié à Windows ou Linux) avec Fedora 6 : le résultat est très satisfaisant au point de ne pas envisager de double amorçage. Je suis toutefois confronté à la non reconnaissance des disques optiques (tous considérés comme vierge) et à l'absence de son. Une fois ces deux problèmes résolus, ce sera le début du bonheur .


----------



## noir et rouge (4 Février 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Mac OSX ne te suffit pas ?



très énervant ce genre de remarque ! Cet intégrisme apple est lassant. On peut apprécier os x, c'est mon cas, et avoir envie ou intérêt d'installer linux. Du reste, le multi boot est possible


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2007)

Un peu d'humour ne nuit pas, pourtant 

Il est certain que Linux est int&#233;ressant (FreeBSD aussi, d'ailleurs) et depuis que les Mac sont sur puce Intel, il _semble_ plus ais&#233; d'utiliser aussi Linux sur un Mac.

Simplement, on voit bon nombre de posts de personnes :
1. Qui n'ont toujours pas bien compris que Mac OS X est un UN*X, un peu particulier certes, mais qui contient tout ce qu'il faut pour en comprendre les m&#233;canismes ; tous les outils de d&#233;veloppement ; X11 ; etc. Donc que l'on peut apprendre les fondamentaux d'UN*X sans avoir de Linux sous la main.
2. Qui veulent installer des syst&#232;mes _pour voir_ alors qu'ils n'y connaissent pas grand'chose, sans trop comprendre que, justement, ils n'y comprennent pas grand'chose. Et puis apr&#232;s ils viennent tout affol&#233;s dirent que leur disque est pourri et qu'ils ont tout perdu.
Le probl&#232;me n'est pas d'&#234;tre aventureux, voire t&#233;m&#233;raire, mais c'est d'avoir un comportement aventureux sans en mesurer la port&#233;e : les Macs restent des machines relativement ferm&#233;es, en tous cas particuli&#232;res (EFI oblige). Ainsi, installer Ouinedoze, Linux ou autre chose est une entreprise &#224; risque, plus risqu&#233;e que sur un PC traditionnel.

Une petite pr&#233;cision, histoire de t'assurer que je ne fais pas de Darwino-centrisme exacerb&#233; : j'ai (au moins) une installation de Linux chez moi depuis 1994 ... Et je ne m'appesantirai pas sur Solaris, FreeBSD, QNX et autres syst&#232;mes sympathiques ...


----------



## ntx (5 Février 2007)

Bon résumé de l'arrière pensée de ma remarque


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (13 Novembre 2008)

à mon sens, il vaut mieux installer *Linux* en double amorçage avec *Mac OS X* sur un nouvel ordinateur où aucun travail n'a encore été effectué, comme cela on peut continuer à travailler sur son ancien ordinateur et expérimenter sur le nouveau.

*Linux* permet d'apprendre beaucoup de choses.

Surtout que maintenant il existe Refit pour avoir le choix du système au démarrage.

*http://refit.sourceforge.net/*


----------



## ntx (13 Novembre 2008)

Jacques_Dupontel a dit:


> *Linux* permet d'apprendre beaucoup de choses.


Ah ... et quoi de plus que sur Mac OSX ou n'importe quel autre Unix ?


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2008)

C'est cool, tu peux patcher le noyau super facilement ...  Avec OS X ou AIX, c'est moins immédiat (il faut avoir Darwin pour le premier et pour le second ...) 

Force m'est de constater que l'organisation interne de Darwin est tellement séduisante que je trouve les autres UNIX bien mal fichus, maintenant 

Toutefois, il est toujours intéressant de comparer les OS et Linux, au même titre que les *BSD offre l'intérêt d'être immédiatement "démontable" tandis qu'OS X a un côté fermé indéniable.


----------

